

Show HN: Android app that allows you to send a one-time viewable message/image - ryandvm

I just launched a goofy little app called Privy that allows you to send a message to another Android user that is only viewable once. It's free (ad supported) and there is no signup required.&#60;p&#62;https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appidio.privy&#60;p&#62;Basically, you compose a message and/or take a picture. When you send it the message is uploaded to Amazon S3 and a link is texted to the recipient. When the recipient follows that link it downloads the message (never saves it) and then deletes the image from S3.&#60;p&#62;I would love to hear your feedback and questions. Thanks!
======
e-dard
Is the point of this that the recipient can only temporarily see it, and not
keep going back to it?

If so, what's to stop the user doing the equivalent of “menu button and power
button” on the iPhone, to take a screen shot?

~~~
ryandvm
You are correct. The very nature of DRM is not airtight. This is more about
making it so you can send text/images to someone and not worry that they
accidentally leave it laying around.

I don't believe it's possible to securely deliver information to people you
don't trust. :-)

------
ryandvm
Clickable link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appidio.pr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appidio.privy)

